# Worldâ€™s smallest mom -28 inch tall Stacey Herald (4 photos)



## Darla (Jan 16, 2010)

*Worldâ€™s smallest mom -28 inch tall Stacey Herald (4 photos)*

Author: Leo

In: Uncategorized





Doctors warned 2ft 4in Stacey off pregnancy. They said a baby would grow so large inside her body it would crush her organs, strangling her from the inside out.

But bravely she defied their warnings. And now the worldâ€™s smallest mum is just four weeksÂ§ away from having baby number three â€“ her first boy.

Stacey, 35, has osteogenesis imperfecta, which means she failed to grow.

[SOURCE]


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 16, 2010)

That's just crazy... but good on her I guess


----------



## Aprill (Jan 16, 2010)

Im just gonna be quiet...its for the best


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2010)

What she said


----------



## Jinx (Jan 16, 2010)

Ditto....


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 16, 2010)

ummm....


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 16, 2010)

You know what, if she is happy, then good on her


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 16, 2010)

she is a lot braver than i am. If i was told my health was at risk i would not even try... actually scratch that even if my health is not at risk i know i would not do well mentaly with a pregnancy (i get anxiety over being nauseous)

But congrats to her for having her third child! that must be very exciting


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im just gonna be quiet...its for the best Me too.


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im just gonna be quiet...its for the best Uh huh... Yep!!!


----------



## Love Souljah (Jan 19, 2010)

I have to ask...please don't eat me...

Is her other baby special needs? Her joints look really weird. They look like macaroni...that's not normal.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 19, 2010)

the one in the yellow? it is possible i am unable to tell if it is just the way the pictures are taken (cause still shots can do funny things to the human proportions)

but it is possible that the child has some form of dawrfism, since these are for the most part genetic (that being said there are cases of dawrfism where people remain in proportion that have occured due to other illnesses stunting growth)


----------



## Geek (Jan 19, 2010)

the hb and her look alike.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im just gonna be quiet...its for the best Same here.....


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jan 19, 2010)

HHmmmm I would be sared of Her Man More than anything Thats another story ..................


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wish them the best!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 20, 2010)

will she has a small baby or a healthy one?


----------



## Mani23 (Jan 20, 2010)

Uhhh....


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks really weird but I don't see the problem with someone loving motherhood. There's nothing in the world like it for me.


----------

